# Is there data on successful TS sales as result of the “Marketplace”



## TJALB (Oct 6, 2019)

Is there any data regarding what TS’s sold using the “Marketplace” where and for how much? I would like to see what has sold and for how much they sold for.  I’m trying to help my friend understand that it’s not possible to get much, if anything out of his TS.  He needs to get rid of it but thinks he will be able to get quite a bit of money out of the sale if he uses a TS realtor. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## RX8 (Oct 6, 2019)

Not sure about Marketplace data but what does your friend own?  Most timeshares are not worth much if anything. Yes, possible to get more money using a TS Realtor but what additional they may get will just be taken by the realtor as their commission.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 7, 2019)

TJALB said:


> Is there any data regarding what TS’s sold using the “Marketplace” where and for how much? I would like to see what has sold and for how much they sold for.  I’m trying to help my friend understand that it’s not possible to get much, if anything out of his TS.  He needs to get rid of it but thinks he will be able to get quite a bit of money out of the sale if he uses a TS realtor.
> 
> Thanks so much!


eBay would be a better source for "comparable" sales prices.

On eBay select "Advanced" on the right side of the "search" box.

Enter resort or other terms to search for.

Select "Completed auctions" lower down.

Check the results and good luck.

I have received more from a realtor who contacted me about my for sale ad in TUG Marketplace than I would have received on my own.  A few hundred more (and the broker must have done OK), but not Developer price more.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2019)

yes, all completed resale and rental listings from the marketplace are displayed on the resort review pages for TUG members (menu is along the left hand side navigation bar).

folks sometimes will add completed listings from ebay and other sources for popular resorts as well if there is missing data.

I also agree that ebay completed listings are a great place to confirm if your timeshare is worth $1 or not.


----------

